# Griffon Porn - 400 "City of Toronto" Squadron 75th Anniversary Formation Flight



## Loachman

http://www.pbase.com/klin/bordenphotoflight2007


----------



## Welshy

I never thought I would see both "porn" and "griffon" in the same sentence.

Great pictures though.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Welshy said:
			
		

> I never thought I would see both "porn" and "griffon" in the same sentence.



Especially from you Loachman.  Comanche porn, I'd believe, or even Kiowa porn .... but  Griffon porn?  You have changed.


----------



## Loachman

I didn't say that I LIKED the helicopter.

Although, given the choice between Griffon and Chinook I'd rather fly the Griffon. I'll opt for the smallest possible helicopter every time.

Depending upon how the IBRUH version (Interim Battlefield Reconaissance and Utility Helicopter) pans out, I would not object to flying that in Afghanistan and would certainly prefer to do so over Chinook.

I'll hit the new improved CRA long before anything better comes along.

And I don't hate it as much as I did when I first flew it. A lot of the early problems seem to have been sorted.

I still feel a bit ... dirty ... for having admitted that, though.

It's still the wrong helicopter, bought for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Loachman said:
			
		

> It's still the wrong helicopter, bought for the wrong reasons.



One of the products of the 'dark decades'.


----------



## the 48th regulator

okay, okay.

How do I get a chance to get a ride on the next pornshow flights around the CN Tower!


Maybe we could even buzz my work......Loachman, have you a spare seat?

dileas

tess


----------



## Loachman

There were forty passenger seats total on five hels, Tess. A few, especially on the fifth, were occupied by photographers.

It would be easier if you re-joined.

But even if we arranged such a ride for you, would you show up?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

OUCH!!!!!!

[the shots are even better when there is a ring of truth] ;D


----------



## HItorMiss

Whats that I smell???

Smells like burning.....  ;D


----------



## gaspasser

Great photos...
da-datada da dum, da tada da dum....{Ride of the Valkeries from Apocalypse Now}



I love the smell of jetfuel in the morning..... 8)


----------



## the 48th regulator

worms,

May a bird poop on you berets, and Bruces ball cap.

dileas

tess


----------



## Good2Golf

....oh sure, now you guys get four flying...


----------



## aesop081

i gues you weren't a priority G2G  >


----------



## Good2Golf

*sniff, sniff*


----------



## Loachman

We had five up - the photographer had to sit somewhere.

And that's of greater historical significance than our anniversary...almost. Seriously, the maintainers worked damned hard to do that. The only two not up are coming out of 600 hour inspections and they should be out in another week or two.

It's not doing me any good though - between house hunting trips, Op Hurricane preps, and leave instructors are hard to find. I haven't flown for almost two weeks and am only on the schedule once next week. At that rate, it'll take me over three months to get my last few trips in.


----------



## Welshy

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> ....oh sure, now you guys get four flying...



5 a/c in the air!!! Last time I tried to get 3 a/c out of 400 they just laughed at me.

If you want some flying time LM, I may be able to hook you up if we have additional a/c in the area. Not to many Ocdt who can say that.


----------



## Loachman

Thanks, but it's not the machines holding me up - it's the scarcity of instructors. The breeding programme has not kept up with demand.

Just to explain - I hadn't flown this thing since late 1998 until I finally started my refresher on 4 Jan.

As for the laughs, it's the crewing that makes it hard to provide what everybody wants as well. We've only got a couple of full-time line pilots, and the CO, DCO, and flt comds are supposed to be doing other things. If we have enough time to plan in advance...


----------



## the 48th regulator

Pfft,

I could be a pilot, look at my attendance track record, typical.

dileas

tess


----------



## Loachman

You have an attendance record? I thought that it was a non-attendance record.


----------



## the 48th regulator

Loachman said:
			
		

> You have an attendance record? I thought that it was a non-attendance record.



Hence why I would fit into the airforce if I got back in....

dileas

tess


----------



## Sparkplugs

Oh man, saw you guys go up for that flight.  I get the biggest kick seeing the Griffons in formation!!

*crosses fingers to be posted in Pet*

I'm halfway through AVN training now, looking to graduate Dec/Jan!


----------



## clobber

Loachman , Im new to this site but not new to 400 THS.  Plse Pm me, I would like to see how the Guys are doing, Ill explain through the Pm.  Great pictures, I sure miss you guys


----------

